# Treni kaçırmasın diye endişeleniyorum



## jbionic2010

The translation of the above sentence given in the study text book is as follows:
"I worry that he will not catch the train"

I wonder if this is correct. Because of the very last "n" in kaçırmasın.


----------



## jbionic2010

The same question about "n" has arisen with regards to the below sentence:
Çocuklar üşümesi*n* diye anneleri onlara iki kalın atkı verdi


----------



## jbionic2010

I finally got the feeling that ending -sin here actually expresses the optative mood ...


----------



## CHovek

Without "n" the sentence would be incomprehensible, your translation is spot on,it's got to be subjunctive mood here but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## analeeh

_diye_ often triggers subjunctive. When it's combined with a verb of opinion or feeling or something like that you can think of it literally as expressing the content of a thought you had:

'I'm worrying [thinking "I hope he...] doesn't miss the train["]'.


----------



## spiraxo

Treni kaçırmasın diye endişeleniyorum.  
Treni kaçırır/kaçıracak/kaçırırsa diye endişeleniyorum.


----------



## Rallino

I agree with spiraxo. Kaçırmasın diye endişelenmek doesn't make sense.


----------



## jbionic2010

Does <Çocuklar üşüme*sin* diye anneleri onlara iki kalın atkı verdi> make any sense? Does -*sin* actually indicate the optative mood as I assumed?


----------



## spiraxo

Yes, It makes sense. Yes, _-sin _indicates the optative mood.
_Their mother gave them two thick scarves so that the children don't get cold._


----------



## CHovek

Just to flesh out this subject, "sın diye","mesin diye" is used to talk about purpose."Endişelenmek" can't be someone's purpose,so in a sense "treni kaçırmasın diye endişeleniyorum" does not suggest something logical.


----------

